# Darf man das?



## stieglitz (2 Dezember 2006)

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2006/12/01/bewahrungsstrafe-fur-munchner-anwalt/


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Ob die das dürfen weiß ich nicht, hier wird man wohl kaum noch glaubhafte Einwände 
gegen die Namensnennung anführen können... 

PS: und sei es nur durch den Link auf die Gegendarstellung...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176075#post176075


----------



## Bento (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Und dort ist man tatsächlich auch schon darauf gestoßen. Mir war der Name bis dahin auch nicht bekannt. Aber wir leben ja in einer gut mit Informationen versorgten Welt, und wenn irgendwie eine Info nicht zu bekommen ist und gerätselt wird, sorgt halt der Betroffene selbst für die Aufklärung


----------



## Avor (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Ironie ein :
Dann muß er ja ein Abmahnverfahren gegen sich selbst anstrenden, der Ärmste. Ironie aus

Ich finde leider keine anderen Worte: Da könnte man das große Kotzen kriegen

Avor


----------



## stieglitz (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Mit dem " darf man das?" meinte ich, ob ich das hier im Forum überhaupt veröffentlichen darf, bei der bekannten Allergie gegen diesen Herren.:roll: 
Der letzte Thread wurde ja auch geschlossen.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Mit dem " darf man das?" meinte ich, ob ich das hier im Forum überhaupt veröffentlichen darf, bei der bekannten Allergie gegen diesen Herren.:roll:
> Der letzte Thread wurde ja auch geschlossen.


Der wurde geschlossen um die Form der Gegendarstellung zu wahren. Bei Gegendarstellungen ist lediglich eine begrenzte Reaktion zulässig.


----------



## drboe (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Mit dem " darf man das?" meinte ich, ob ich das hier im Forum überhaupt veröffentlichen darf, bei der bekannten Allergie gegen diesen Herren.:roll:
> Der letzte Thread wurde ja auch geschlossen.


Als Urheber des fraglichen Threads muss ich zugeben, dass ich zunächst nicht geglaubt habe, der Post würde hier länger als ein paar Stunden im Web stehen. Andererseits haben weder Axel John noch ich den Namen des Betreffenden genannt, und das aus gutem Grund. [.........] Warum es den RA so in die Öffentlichkeit drängte, dass er sich zu der [.........] Gegendarstellung hinreissen lies, verschließt sich mir völlig. Die Betreiber des Forums sind diesem Begehren nach einem 'comming out' sicher nicht ohne Schmunzeln nachgekommen. Von daher, also wegen des Informationsgehalts der Publikationsforderung, geht die simultane Threadsperre m. E. völlig in Ordnung 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Qoppa (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



drboe schrieb:


> Warum es den RA so in die Öffentlichkeit drängte, dass er sich zu der [.........] Gegendarstellung hinreissen lies, verschließt sich mir völlig. Die Betreiber des Forums sind diesem Begehren nach einem 'comming out' sicher nicht ohne Schmunzeln nachgekommen.


Man darf rätseln ... 
Einfach nur habituell, nach der Maxime: da stört mich was, - also erst mal ein Schriftstück raushaun   :-p 
(solange das noch geht?) 

Noch lustiger als das Eigentor ist ja, daß das Eigentor offenbar nicht einmal bemerkt wird :scherzkeks:


----------



## drboe (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



> _Geändert von Brest. Grund: Passagen sicherheitshalber aus den bekannten Gründen entfernt._


Und was bitte ist an der Feststellung, dass das Gegendarstellungsverlangen der Grundlage entbehrt, *sicherheitshalber* zu entfernen, wenn ich bemerke, dass die Forderung des RA falsch und nicht begründet ist, weil er den objektiv prüfbaren Tatsachen nach in weder im Thread noch in dem beanstandeten Post überhaupt erwähnt wurde? Die Forenbetreiber hätten die Forderung m. E. ebensogut zurückweisen können, weil eine Erkennbarkeit nicht gegeben war. Es war aber sogar ziemlich pfiffig, sich diesem Eigentor nicht in den Weg zu stellen. Denn besser hätte hier ja keiner einen erkennbaren Hinweis auf die betreffende Person bringen können. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



drboe schrieb:


> Und was bitte ist an der Feststellung, dass das Gegendarstellungsverlangen der Grundlage entbehrt, *sicherheitshalber* zu entfernen, wenn ich bemerke, dass die Forderung des RA falsch und nicht begründet ist, weil er den objektiv prüfbaren Tatsachen nach in weder im Thread noch in dem beanstandeten Post überhaupt erwähnt wurde? Die Forenbetreiber hätten die Forderung m. E. ebensogut zurückweisen können, weil eine Erkennbarkeit nicht gegeben war. Es war aber sogar ziemlich pfiffig, sich diesem Eigentor nicht in den Weg zu stellen. Denn besser hätte hier ja keiner einen erkennbaren Hinweis auf die betreffende Person bringen können.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Naja - über die Grundlage kann man diskutieren. Wir sehen sie nach Rücksprache mit unserem Anwalt eher als gegeben an.


----------



## A John (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forenbetreiber hätten die Forderung m. E. ebensogut zurückweisen können, weil eine Erkennbarkeit nicht gegeben war.


IMO macht es keinen Sinn, ohne Not auf Prinzipien herumzureiten.
Wenn er eine Gegendarstellung oder auch eine BDSG- Auskunft will, kriegt er sie halt. Sollte er sich daraufhin mit seinen Tricks und Winkelzügen auf dem Instanzenweg eine Abreibung nach der Andern holen wollen, bitte sehr.
So lange er die dafür anfallenden Kosten bezahlen kann, habe ich nichts dagegen.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Es war aber sogar ziemlich pfiffig, sich diesem Eigentor nicht in den Weg zu stellen. Denn besser hätte hier ja keiner einen erkennbaren Hinweis auf die betreffende Person bringen können.


Eben! 
Ich warte auch noch auf ein Dankschreiben für einen meiner Artikel. :devil2:

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



A John schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf ein Dankschreiben für einen meiner Artikel. :devil2:


Lieber Axel,

was sagt denn aktuell der Traffic-Counter? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist bereits viel für die webtypische Art des Dankes getan worden. U. a.:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=88188&postcount=10
http://blogscout.de/beitraege/scout/2635335
http://blog.xwolf.de/2006/12/02/munchner-anwalt-verurteilt/
http://www.forenabmahnungen.de/showthread.php?p=6361#post6361
http://forum.boocompany.com/viewtopic.php?p=10433&sid=6e88311b435f27120c3c4de3f5f8aed1
http://www.heise.de/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11723912&forum_id=39795
http://www.heise.de/extras/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11725325&forum_id=108914
http://www.heise.de/extras/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11724670&forum_id=108914
http://www.jurablogs.com/meldungen/2006/12/01/60394/
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2006/12/01/bewahrungsstrafe-fur-munchner-anwalt/
http://www.mein-parteibuch.de/2006/12/01/fortsetzung-fh/
http://www.r-archiv.de/article2674.html
http://rotglut.org/nachricht_zeigen.php?id=426&start=1



			
				r-archiv.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette, diese Gerichtsreportage wird im Internet alle (Zugriffs-) Rekorde brechen – für die einen ist sie eine Genugtuung, für die anderen reine Schadensfreude.


Viele Nutzer des Internets, alte Bekannte des Anwaltes, Gegner wie reine Beobachter freuen sich, dass Du weder Zeit noch Sitzfleisch gescheut hast, Dir den Prozess  in der entscheidenden Phase reinzuziehen und darüber informativ und durchaus unterhaltsam zu berichten. Es war mir ein Festbraten! Kurz vor Jahresende so etwas zu hören erzeugt eine besondere Stimmung, die, wie ich hoffe, nochmal erreicht werden kann, wenn man in einer anderen Angelegenheit endlich einmal zur Sache käme. 

einen besonders lieben Gruß aus Hamburg nach Taufkirchen

Michael


----------



## A John (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> was sagt denn aktuell der Traffic-Counter?


Der wurde jäh aus seiner relativ beschaulichen Ruhe gerissen und schießt seit gestern durch die Decke.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor Jahresende so etwas zu hören erzeugt eine besondere Stimmung,


Ja, bei mir auch. Ich überlege gerade, ob man einem (nicht schuldlos) Gestrauchelten mit einer Wolldecke wenigstens zum Fest eine kleine Freude bereiten könnte. Ich nehme an, daß es im Winter unter den Isarbrücken recht zugig ist.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> die, wie ich hoffe, nochmal erreicht werden kann, wenn man in einer anderen Angelegenheit endlich einmal zur Sache käme.


Man soll nicht unbescheiden sein. Die eigentümlichen-, vermutlich nur von den Gerichten als Ärgernis empfundenen Schriftsätze, haben immerhin einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.  

Lieben Gruß in den Norden

Axel

PS. In Folge der vom Gericht skizzierten Verhaltensweise dräut dem Angeklagten vermutlich noch weiteres Ungemach, von dem er noch garnichts weiß.

PPS. Dein Hinweis auf meinen Artikel im Forum Deutsches Recht wurde gelöscht. Es lebe der Corpsgeist.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



A John schrieb:


> ....
> Ich warte auch noch auf ein Dankschreiben für einen meiner Artikel. :devil2:
> 
> Gruß A. John


Jetz übertreibst Du aber. Duch bist doch sonst nich so eitel, sagen wir wie ein Rechtsanwalt aus ..... nein ich schreib es besser nicht. :scherzkeks:


----------



## A John (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Der Anwalt outet sich erneut, diesmal bei Gulli:
htt*://board.gulli.com/forum/123-gullinews/
Er behauptet, sein Mandant habe sich geweigert, seine Bankverbinding mitzuteilen.	:vlol:
Das ist einer der Gründe, warum das Gericht von völlig unglaubwürdigen Ausflüchten sprach.
Dass jemand, der wiederholt um sein dringend benötigtes Geld nachfragt sich weigert, seine Bankverbindung zu nennen, ist so glaubhaft wie die Behauptung, Dr. Mabuse habe die Auszahlung durch Fernhypnose verhindert.

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Wenn der ehrenwerte und allseits geschätzte Rechtsanwalt sagt, dass der Mandant einer Zahlung im Wege stand, das Geld sozusagen nicht haben wollte und StA und Gericht mithin falsch beantragt bzw. entschieden haben, dann glaube ich das natürlich. Juristen im Staatsdienst ist schließlich alles zuzutrauen. Wenn der überaus beliebte Anwalt zudem feststellt, dass die Verurteilung wegen Urkundenfälschung zu Unrecht erfolgte, dann muss diese Feststellung schon wegen seiner Sachkunde zutreffend sein. Schließlich gehört er zu den großen und anerkannten Kritikern des deutschen Unrechtswesens. Sein Vergleich der Unterbringung unbescholtener Anwälte in deutschen Gefängnissen mit Guantanamo hat bereits vor Jahren eindrucksvoll gezeigt, wo im Lande etwas faul ist. Hat jemand je einen deutschen Juristen lügen hören, bzw. einen Anwalt der Unterschlagung oder der Urkundenfälschung überführen können? Das geht gar nicht, da sei Justitia vor.  Alle Richter und Staatsanwälte, die an den Verfahren beiteiligt waren, müssen also irren, sind vermutlich allesamt klammheimliche Anhänger der Linux-Taliban und wurden von Auftragskillern auf die rechtschaffenden Anwälte angesetzt, die diesen marodierenen Piratenbanden noch Widerstand leisten. Wobei es ihn, diese Speerspitze der Rechtsdurchsetzung, natürlich zuerst treffen mußte.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



A John schrieb:


> D
> Er behauptet, sein Mandant habe sich geweigert, seine Bankverbinding mitzuteilen.	:vlol:
> 
> 
> Gruß A. John


Ich hätte mich in diesem Fall unter Umständen auch geweigert meine
Bankverbindung bekannt zu geben. Ein, natürlich, gedeckter Scheck hätte mir auch gereicht.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Jetzt auch der Klarname bei lawblog.


----------



## drboe (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Der Spiegel http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,452566,00.html berichtet unter Berufung auf gulli.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*

Man muss halt schauen, dass man berühmt wird  (bleibt)

Ich finds halt trotzdem witzig, dass sich fast kein Forum getraut hat den Namen zu nennen. Weder Lawblog, noch hier oder Boocompany und Andere.
Ich habe das ja auch nicht getan, weil ich befürchtete, dass sofort gelöscht wird.
Könnte es sein, dass diese Furcht in Zukunft vorbei ist?


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



stieglitz schrieb:


> ... Könnte es sein, dass diese Furcht in Zukunft vorbei ist?


Erst wenn ganz sicher sein sollte, dass er keinen Kostenvorschuss bei Gericht zahlen wird oder kann. Aber nach der Selbstauskunft bei Gulli geht das weiterhin. :scherzkeks:


----------



## A John (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Darf man das?*



A John schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf ein Dankschreiben für einen meiner Artikel. :devil2:


Dankschreiben kam heute per Mail in Form einer Zahlungsaufforderung von Lebenserwartung.de.
Brav so. Wofür gibt es schließlich wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiter.  :thumb: 
Voller Vorfreude warte ich jetzt nur noch auf ein Schreiben in Papierform.
Daraufhin werde ich ... :stumm:    ...sag ich erst wenns soeit ist. 
Hoffentlich sind die keine Spielverderber und werfen vorzeitig das Handtuch. :sun: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## A John (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Darf man das?*



A John schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die keine Spielverderber und werfen vorzeitig das Handtuch. :sun:


Nach der zweiten Mahnung (FREU!) habe ich mich entschlossen, aktiv zu werden und einen Widerspruch zu schicken.
Der wird vermutlich als unzustellbar zurückkommen, aber das ist mir wurscht.
Ich hoffe eigentlich auf eine Mahnung von RA H. aus B.

Gruß A. John

PS: Auf Anrede und Grußformel habe ich bewußt verzichtet, bei diesem Empfänger halte ich das für unangebracht und überflüssig.


----------



## drboe (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Darf man das?*



A John schrieb:


> Der wird vermutlich als unzustellbar zurückkommen, aber das ist mir wurscht.


Du meinst, die Angaben bei der DENIC sind gefälscht? Nun wissen wir doch, dass der Mann existiert. Da wird eine Adressermittlung doch zum Ziel führen. Ich wüßte da eine Seite, die bietet so etwas an. Und der Clou: der Anbieter kennt den Gesuchten sogar persönlich 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Darf man das?*



drboe schrieb:


> Du meinst, die Angaben bei der DENIC sind gefälscht?


Nö, aber: an dem man vergebens ein Klingelschild der V*** A***** sucht, dafür aber einen Herrn findet, der aus der Tür kommt und sagt: „Nein, die gibt es hier nicht. Die sind eine Briefkastenfirma.“ 


drboe schrieb:


> Da wird eine Adressermittlung doch zum Ziel führen.


Ist -vorerst- nicht mein Problem.


drboe schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da eine Seite, die bietet so etwas an.


Interessant. Eine solche Seite kenne ich auch. Die befaßt sich u.A. mit Service für Anwälte.

Gruß A. John


----------



## A John (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Darf man das?*



A John schrieb:


> Nach der zweiten Mahnung (FREU!) habe ich mich entschlossen, aktiv zu werden und einen Widerspruch zu schicken.
> Der wird vermutlich als unzustellbar zurückkommen, aber das ist mir wurscht.
> Ich hoffe eigentlich auf eine Mahnung von RA H. aus B.


Schade, die haben tatsächlich aufgegeben. Und ich hatte mich schon so gefreut.:unzufrieden: 
Laut Briefstatus-Auskunft der Post von heute wurde dem Empfänger eine Benachrichtigung ins Postfach gelegt. Mein Schreiben haben die demnach noch gar nicht bekommen.
Heute kam aber ein Antwortbrief, in dem die sich genau auf dieses Schreiben beziehen.:scherzkeks: (Hätte ich bloß den Link auf den Widerspruch nicht gesetzt....)
Man teilt mir mit, daß die Forderung gegen mich ausgebucht wurde. Schade!
Außerdem natürlich das branchenübliche Strafanzeigengetöse.
Da der Brief aber nicht unterschrieben ist, hege ich doch noch einen Rest Hoffnung.
Am interessantesten fand ich aber den Hinweis, daß man meine Internetseite besucht habe und davon ausginge, daß die von "Vollidioten" aufgerufen würde. 	:vlol:
Respekt! So viel Einsichtsfähigkeit hätte ich denen gar nicht zugetraut.

Gruß A. John

*Update:
Hier etwas ausführlicher,* nebst ein paar weiterführenden Links.


----------

